# Cured of IBS-D Really!



## kitty adaire (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi. IBS-D hit me suddenly around 2007. I was going through an emotionally distressing time. I read up on it and tried the rice, bannana, toast, tea diet which didn't help. I had diarrhea about 5 times a day, often without much warning. In 2009 I went to a gastrointerologist who seemed unsympathetic and put me on a prescription that not only didn't work, but gave me a very dry mouth. I tried to avoid trigger foods instead.

I went to another gastroenterologist recommended by a friend with Krone's disease. Two days after I left his office in 2012 I stopped having diarrhea! It's simple:

One Align digestive capsule each morning

2 immodium 30 minutes before each meal (I take the generic)

About 2 tablespoons of sugar free smooth texture Metamucil (I take the generic) mixed in a glass of water 30 minutes before each meal.

I started doing the routine 3 times per day, then after a few months went to 2 times a day. I have just started trying once per day. I have been diarrhea free for over a year. It worked for me, and I hope it helps someone else. I didn't want to try the generic of Align, because right now this probiotic has a patent.

All I can say is try it, to me it was a miracle.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

It sounds like you have a solid supplement plan in place and I can see how this combination of things could really help someone. Congrats on your treatment success and thanks for sharing!


----------



## ColinCharlie88 (Sep 19, 2012)

I started taking Fiber/Metamucil daily about 1mth ago...My D is almost completely gone...Still having pain but fiber really improved things and made my life ALOT better.


----------



## kitty adaire (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks to both of you for commenting. I hope I get some feedback from someone who tries this with success.


----------



## Faulty (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm glad your IBS-D has stopped







, and not to bring a downer on it at all, but i'm just wondering if it can be considered 'cured' if medication still needs to be taken to slow the digestive rate down?


----------



## kitty adaire (Oct 12, 2013)

John, maybe I should have put quotation marks around the word cure. I'm just saying, I found a way to stop the diarrhea and have normal bowel movements. When you have diarrhea that impedes your life, I'm not going to nit-pic over the word cure. All I know is that I haven't had diarrhea for over a year and to me that's amazing. I am just trying to help anyone who suffers from this & might want to give it a go.

The first time I ate a salad, I was elated. I had given up so many foods that I loved. Now I eat everything. Even chocolate!


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Kitty adaire,

Congrats on getting the Big D under control!

After my IBS-D exploded from "very mild" for most of my life to what I would consider "moderate" a couple of years ago, I tried various ways to deal with it. After about six months I settled on not eating breakfast and taking 1mg of loperamide (generic Immodium) twice a day. I think this decreased my symptoms by about 80%, although it wasn't "always 80%," it was more like "usually 100%, with occasional (every few days? once a week? I'm not sure) mushy/soft BMs."

But I got tired of taking something to mitigate a symptom but that wasn't really addressing the problem. So I started on the Specific Carbohydrate Diet four and a half months ago. It was a huge change for me, since I'd been a vegetarian for over 20 years. But it has made a huge difference. I'd say now I'm at about 95%.

Hopefully your current approach is all you need. But if you get to the point where you try to eliminate the Immodium altogether and your symptoms come back, I'd recommend reading "Breaking The Vicious Cycle" by Elaine Gottschall and seeing if her explanation might fit your symptoms.

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## kitty adaire (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi Rich,

Thanks for your input. Even though I'm @ 100% now, I will make a note about "Breaking the Vicious Cycle." It's good to know there's something else out there that works. I've only been doing this for over a year now, but I would like at some point to get off the immodium. I'm just so happy right now, but you never know...

Regards.
Kitty


----------



## Kitty G (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Kitty,

I just put a post up about "Breaking the Vicious Cycle" and I see it's in your post as well. If you check out scdlifestyle.com, Steve Wright talks about how he was always taking Imodium. (Their e-book is awesome. You seem to be self-medicating and not really curing yourself. You're probably just putting off what's bound to come later. What you really want to do is cure this and the Book Rich mentioned will explain everything that's happening inside you. You can get it on Amazon for as little as $4.34 if you take a used one or at least that's what it cost me. I would really encourage you to take a look at it. I've only recently read my copy and it describes everything I've been going through. I plan to start the diet on Sunday. Good luck to you.

Kitty


----------



## gettingcranky (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm so glad something has worked for you!!! I try to avoid taking Imodium or anything else thinking that maybe that would cause more issues and shouldn't be taken as an ongoing thing, but maybe I need to re-think that!


----------



## kitty adaire (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi Kitty G,

What's bound to come later? I am down to taking immodium once a day, as well as the Metamusil once a day. Still no diarrhea. Still eating all former trigger foods. I have taken note of the book, but if this works with 0 times per day, or even the one time per day as now, I will continue to be elated.

Thanks gettingcranky for your comments. I believe if a board certified gastroenterologist recommended this, and it worked, it is worth trying.

Regards and wishes for wellness for all with IBS,
Kitty


----------



## Kitty G (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Kitty, Maybe nothing would happen later. I don't know. All I know is that I don't want to medicate my symptoms, I want to cure them and not be on any medication. You can medicate symptoms and feel better but possibly, if you're still eating the same, then you're feeding the bacteria overgrowth and eventually going to need more medication to stop symptoms; hence, "the vicious cycle" There's more to it than that for the vicious cycle but it all relates. I'm glad you're feeling better and if you're happy where you are then good for you. I'm very happy for you. I'm at a point where I'm facing losing my colon so I found this just in time for me. I started out with constipation (once every 3 weeks) then gas just in the evening. Later there was gas all day then slowly it started to become diarrhea and progressed into hemorrhaging. I couldn't figure out all the food triggers. I tried to eliminate the things I knew for sure were triggers and that slowed the process but it still got worse over time. What worked the best was to fast so I never ate after 3pm. By removing just sugar, dairy and fasting, I was self medicating somewhat but it wasn't enough. I'm so happy I have the tools to heal myself now. I've been slowly easing into the diet and noticed changes already. Today I started day one of the diet!
Good luck to you Kitty Adair.

Kitty


----------



## kitty adaire (Oct 12, 2013)

Kitty,
Wishing you much success with the new diet. When I have time, I am going to look into it.
Good luck to you as well. That sounds very serious to have the possibiliy of losing your colon.
Hoping for you good health and healing,
Kitty A.


----------



## +ulbrehtc9 (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks for this valuable tip! I will be trying as soon as I can get the items. I'm a long-time crohn's/ileostomy person who is having a really hard time with D, leakage, excoriation and pain and vey expensive supply problems. It's tips like yours that really help. I'll run this information by my ET or Gastro. I'm sure glad that I joined this oganization.


----------



## kitty adaire (Oct 12, 2013)

Ulbreht, good luck to you, I hope it works for you. The gastroenterologist who put me on this program was recommended by a friend who has crohn's. This dr. is in the same practice as the first gastro I went to who wrote a presciption that didn't do anything. I guess they don't talk to each other. I'm not sure if this works for crohn's disease. My friend with crohn's is now in remission, I don't know what she took.


----------



## zane21 (Jun 24, 2013)

My D went away the minute I stopped ALL lactose. Within 24hrs.


----------



## kitty adaire (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi zane, you are very fortunate. I did that too for a couple of months with no success. I also tried gluten free, etc. I tried everything I could in any book and on the internet. This is the only thing that worked for me. I am now successfully down to immodium and metamusil once in the morning. Soon I will try to skip that. Not willing to give up the Align yet. I think that's what made the major difference. I had tried all sorts of probiotic yogurts, but they didn't make a dent.


----------

